

Ask HN: Where can I watch other developers coding? - junto

I work primarily in Visual Studio developing websites using ASP.NET. I&#x27;d like to try learning nodejs (on Windows).<p>Are there any sites where developers post videos &#x2F; screencasts of themselves working, so that you can see how other people code?<p>It is really valuable to watch other people working. You get to see the tools they use and their workflow.<p>Any suggestions?
======
mc_hammer
[http://www.reddit.com/r/WatchPeopleCode](http://www.reddit.com/r/WatchPeopleCode)
[https://www.livecoding.tv/](https://www.livecoding.tv/) twitch/programming?
/coding? [http://www.watchpeoplecode.com/](http://www.watchpeoplecode.com/)

------
deft0nes
[https://www.livecoding.tv/](https://www.livecoding.tv/)

~~~
RobotCaleb
I had a bad experience with the people who run that site.

~~~
velikos
Would you like to share this? This one sentence doesn't really add any value
to the conversation.

~~~
RobotCaleb
I don't know. It upset me at the time, but I don't want to seem like I have a
vendetta to spread my bad experience.

------
cblock811
I didn't know any of this existed. Thanks for posting

------
DanielBMarkham
Shameless plug: after reading about how people like watching people code, I
did a series of videos about setting up a microservices F# app in mono.

Watching other people code never did much for me, but it seems like it's quite
a thing. For those of you that also don't enjoy watching that much, creating
the videos was a hoot. Very interesting how once you start recording things
with video how you think differently about stuff.

[https://vimeo.com/120136738](https://vimeo.com/120136738)

------
mkelleyjr
You could try Twitch. Some people stream their coding sessions on there.

------
saluki
Check out Derick Bailey's site for NodeJS:

[https://sub.watchmecode.net/](https://sub.watchmecode.net/)

